# Rye Altbier - What Hops To Use?



## neonmeate (8/8/09)

my next batch will be a rye alt i've decided - grist for 20L batch:
2.5kg weyermann vienna
2kg weyermann rye malt
150g weyermann choc rye
going for 1048 OG, wyeast 1007

question: what hops work with rye flavour? i want something that really works with the tanginess and spice of the rye. ideas?


----------



## jayse (8/8/09)

Is the vienna on its own there enough to make it Alt? I'd proberly look at some weyermann munich and possibly drop the choc a tad.
As far as hops I'd go the ussual suspects and proberly go tettnanger, you'd proberly want a hop that complements the rye rather than contrasts or you might end up with a confusing beer. Maybe a contrasting woody earthier hop may work but I doubt you'd want floral and fruity.
NZ halls worked well for me in a rye pale ale.


----------



## neonmeate (8/8/09)

hmm yes i raised the rye malt quotient after i initially thought of more like 75% vienna, so maybe now i should just swap it for munich.
i have some NZ hallertau, i was thinking that, slightly tangy too so could work well with it, although i hope it's not too fruity.
tettnang would be fine im sure.... im thinking about perle, northern brewer too, or crystal or saphir or something weird... although havent used those before. 
thanks for your thoughts jayse i know you're an altman from way back


----------



## Maple (8/8/09)

neonmeate said:


> question: what hops work with rye flavour? i want something that really works with the tanginess and spice of the rye. ideas?


No idea wrt an Altbier, but for hops that I have used with Rye-style concoctions I've made, the really good ones are US N.Brewer, Chinook (in aroma/flavor additions), and mt hood is a ripper.

Cascase and amarillo I wouldn't recommend, they overshadow the rye a bit IMO. Simcoe is somewhere in between.

For clean bitterness - Magnum is a good choice too.

(can you tell I really like american hops?)


----------



## Stuster (8/8/09)

I've used NZ Hallertau with rye and it worked well. Tettnang worked well too. I think either would work well in a rye alt which seems like a nice mix to me. I think that Jayse is exactly right that a bit of Munich would be good. Munich and rye do play together. I did a ryezenbock which I though worked well which was mainly Munich, rye and wheat. :chug:


----------



## neonmeate (8/8/09)

rye-ty ho then. i'll try a mix of tettnang and nz hallertau with northern brewer for bittering. and i'll replace the vienna with munich I. and reduce the choc rye slightly. 
with 40 odd % rye malt should I do a 40 degree rest or something? have only used a kilo max of it before


----------



## Maple (8/8/09)

neonmeate said:


> with 40 odd % rye malt should I do a 40 degree rest or something? have only used a kilo max of it before


Rye can get quite syrupy, I tend to increase my mashout temp by about 2 or 3 deg and not had any issues. As for the rest, I haven't but have read positive attributes coming out of beer that have, and will be giving it a try at some point.


----------



## neonmeate (8/8/09)

Well I think ill give the step mash a go.
here's my final recipe then

Roggen Alt All Over the World

Recipe Overview
Wort Volume Before Boil: 23.00 l Wort Volume After Boil: 20.00 l
Volume Transferred: 20.00 l Water Added To Fermenter: 0.00 l
Volume At Pitching: 20.00 l Volume Of Finished Beer: 19.00 l
Expected Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.043 SG Expected OG: 1.049 SG
Expected FG: 1.012 SG Apparent Attenuation: 74.9 %
Expected ABV: 4.9 % Expected ABW: 3.9 %
Expected IBU (using Tinseth): 50.1 IBU Expected Color: 13.1 SRM
Mash Efficiency: 75.0 % Approx Color:	
Boil Duration: 90.0 mins 
Fermentation Temperature: 18 degC 


Fermentables
Ingredient	Amount	%	When
Weyermann Munich II 2.50 kg 54.1 % In Mash/Steeped
Weyermann Rye Malt 2.00 kg 43.3 % In Mash/Steeped
Weyermann Chocolate Rye 0.12 kg 2.6 % In Mash/Steeped

Hops
Variety	Alpha	Amount	Form	When
German Northern Brewer 8.0 40 g Loose Whole Hops 90 Min From End
German Tettnang 4.5 20 g Loose Whole Hops 15 Min From End
NZ Pacific Hallertau 5.5 20 g Loose Whole Hops At turn off

Yeast
Wyeast 1007-German Ale


----------



## Batz (8/8/09)

It's Spalt for an Alt, nothing works better.

Batz


----------



## Katherine (8/8/09)

Batz said:


> It's Spalt for an Alt, nothing works better.
> 
> Batz



Ive only made one ... but I agree...


----------



## Screwtop (8/8/09)

Batz said:


> It's Spalt for an Alt, nothing works better.
> 
> Batz



He's got the runs on the board, I'd go with Spalt.

Screwy


----------



## Batz (8/8/09)

Screwtop said:


> He's got the runs on the board, I'd go with Spalt.
> 
> Screwy




Made a few hey Mike ? It's a rare day there's not an Alt on tap at the cave.
I've never added Rye but perhaps ?


Batz


----------



## TidalPete (8/8/09)

Batz said:


> It's a rare day there's not an Alt on tap at the cave.
> Batz



I know you have your fans Batz & I've always enjoyed your Alts but perhaps adding a little Rye would add a new dimension to the Batz Atbier? 
Perhaps the traditional Spalter would not be quite appropiate if Rye was included?
This is very interesting & we must remember that Rye & Wheat are "Kissing Cousins".  

TP


----------



## Batz (8/8/09)

TidalPete said:


> I know you have your fans Batz & I've always enjoyed your Alts but perhaps adding a little Rye would add a new dimension to the Batz Atbier?
> Perhaps the traditional Spalter would not be quite appropiate if Rye was included?
> This is very interesting & we must remember that Rye & Wheat are "Kissing Cousins".
> 
> TP




Perhaps substitute my wheat for rye in my Alt next time Pete ? I like to experiment, but change the hops? I don't think so mate !

Hey your not one of my fans??? Surely your not saying that???

Batz


----------



## TidalPete (8/8/09)

Batz said:


> Perhaps substitute my wheat for rye in my Alt next time Pete ? I like to experiment, but change the hops? I don't think so mate !
> 
> Hey your not one of my fans??? Surely your not saying that???
> 
> Batz




More Off-Topic.
I was thinking more like 2.00Kg Rye in an Alt Batz as per the original post in this thread.  
As for your question you work out whether or not you want to bring the number of your fans up to 2.  :lol: 

TP


----------



## Batz (8/8/09)

TidalPete said:


> As for your question you work out whether or not you want to bring the number of your fans up to 2.  :lol:
> 
> TP




I'll stick with my one and only fan...my mate Banjo !
Off topic as we are let me share a photo of him,taken last Thursday at Borumba Dam.
We put the boat in to blow a few cobwebs off and Banjo went for a swim of course,he got cold and Julie put my coat on him.






Cute hey?  

Batz


----------



## TidalPete (8/8/09)

Batz said:


> I'll stick with my one and only fan...my mate Banjo !
> Off topic as we are let me share a photo of him,taken last Thursday at Borumba Dam.
> We put the boat in to blow a few cobwebs off and Banjo went for a swim of course,he got cold and Julie put my coat on him.
> 
> ...



:icon_offtopic:

That's a remarkable pic there Batz. It's a nasty world out there mate & who can you trust but your family? :super: 
Just as an aside mate & i promise not to tell anyone but going by the adoring look I think Julie thinks it's ----Forget it! I'll PM you the rest.   

TP


----------



## RetsamHsam (8/8/09)

Nelson Sauvin.. You won't regret it!


----------



## Batz (9/8/09)

RetsamHsam said:


> Nelson Sauvin.. You won't regret it!




Not in an Alt !

Batz


----------



## neonmeate (16/8/09)

brewed this bugger today... remind me not to use 43% rye malt ever again!!! god it was like trying to sparge peanut butter. end product is super oily and goopy... wort tastes great but i hope won't turn out too grainy.
ended up using good old spalt FWH and bittering (46 odd IBU) and pacific hallertau for aroma.
we'll see how it goes


----------

